# Gotta see this...a watch made entirely of wood



## TimR (May 22, 2013)

ok...the spring isn't wood...but holy smokes, check this out! :wacko1:

Wooden watches

I've seen folks at symposium selling watch bands made of wood...but this takes it to another level entirely. Amazing!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2013)

Wow, that was definitely way more than I expected, very cool.


----------



## WoodLove (May 22, 2013)

amazing..... I want one......


----------

